# ADF tadpoles



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

This is the third time I have managed to get some ADF eggs to hatch into tadpoles. The first time they only lived a few days, the second time I got them to live 3 weeks, and then they all died within a day of each other. This time I put the eggs in my 2.5 gal plant tank, containing java moss, driftwood, MTSs and 2 applesnails (I just added them 2 days ago with the eggs because I read that their poop helps to get daphnia into tanks, which the tadpoles might eat (I don't know if that is true).
The first time I kept the eggs in a breeder net in the frog tank. They died in a few days. On the second try, I removed the eggs and placed them in a tubberware container with airstone and they made it 3 weeks.
Can anyone give me some advise? I really would like to have a couple of the tadpoles make it.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

tadpoles will enjoy the plant life and may eat it. ADF tadpoles aren't famous for living very long but it looks like you have a good system. The snials will help generate parmecium and other very small food for the fry though i doubt daphina is one of them. Good luck, and it is a achivment just to get them to breed


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

How did you get them to, or did it just happen? I have 3 ADFs, what is the chance of them spawning?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I did not actually set out to breed them but I can tell you my set up if that helps. I have 5 ADFs (2M, 3F) in a 15 gal tank with a few applesnails and 2 clown plecos. My water is on the soft side. I have live plants (java moss, lucky bamboo, crypts and Italian vals) with small brown/beige gravel, driftwood and small terra cotta pots. The lighting is low and the current slow to make it a pondlike athmosphere. Since all the critters are high waste, I do a weekly water change of almost 90% because it takes that much to get all the poop out. I refill the tank with water the same temperature as I took out. I have a water purification system on my tab water so I do not use any conditioner but I add some liquid calcium for the snails.
If any of this has any influence on the frogs mating behavior, I can't tell you. But Romeo (my older male frog) sings to his girls almost every night. And I see him swimming clutching one or the other of the females several times a month but I only rarely see the eggs floating on top of the water, most the time I believe they just get eaten. And I am normally at work during the morning hours, which is the best time to harvest the floating eggs.
BTW my applesnails also laid egg clusters in this tank before. I really did not plan on either the frogs or the snails to breed but I would love to see the clown plecos get romantic. But they are still very small, less then 2". 
I feed them bloodworms, frog bites for aquatic frogs, and aquatic turtle food. They also munch on fish flakes, algae wafers and softened zucchini slices meant for the snails and plecos.


----------

